# Rear Seat Options for Brutes



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay so i love my quad and have been trying to stay away from side by sides. But in the process i almost always have a passenger on my quad. I have been trying different seat options for my brute. The first one was supposedly one of the most comfortable well designed on the market.

_*The Wes Industries Deluxe.*_

Granted this is a nice box. But it sits the rider up higher and makes the quad up-stable and my girlfriend didn't like it because her feet didn't touch. and i didn't wanna install steps or clutter up my floorboard space because with boots on there isn't much room for anything else. So i pulled it off in search of the next thing.










_*Cabelas Yutrax ATV rearseat*_ I love this seat it works great and i can put a cooler behind the seat and still have plenty of room. I can lay it down if not if not in use but there is a little bar that runs along the bottom and it will bruise the lower back of the rider so i solved that by installing a pool noodle to help out with the lack of padding there. But still on a wheelie or slightest jump it will still hurt her back. So i am shopping again..










If you look at this picture you can see the noodle installed and cooler behind in place.













So i came across this seat

Its an *Artic Cat Speed rack Adjustable ATV seat. *What is the thoughts and reviews on this? I am seriously considering buying one to see if it solves my problems. It looks really comfortable and deep padding and well made. my only concern is the strength of the brackets and bracing on it. Does it bend easy or will it break easy?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

We put one on the son n laws Brute. My daughter loves it. He rides hard and they have never had any issues with it. That's a great upgrade. 

----that is all---


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

all we use around here is the first one you posted, with footpegs/gaurds, work really good and lots of storage space, dry cloths on one side, spare belt/tow strap/oil/compresser in the middle and a cooler bag on the other side, easily holds 30 beer, bottled water plus ice!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

This is what I did and it works great! Comfy, removable seat and foot rests that don't clutter the footboard. Under $50 for the whole setup too.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/4...05-homemade-atv-backseat-lowtech-*******.html


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

Ole Nasty said:


> This is what I did and it works great! Comfy, removable seat and foot rests that don't clutter the footboard. Under $50 for the whole setup too.
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/4...05-homemade-atv-backseat-lowtech-*******.html


Nice that looks comfy! My focus is to keep the rider centered on the quad since with the seats and boxes that set the rider in the rear up higher and cause the quad to wheelie more and make it unstable on hills and on trails. I know most of you guys run a lot of mud and flat ground. I found a speed rack seat and will be purchasing it tomorrow. I will update this post after i get it installed.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Happen to know the part # for that articcat seat?


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

Arctic Cat 2005 2013 ATV Models Speedrack Rear Backrest Kit Black 1436 050 | eBay

This is where i found them.

Here is another link it shows two different part numbers but i don't know the difference in them at this time. 

http://www.johnsperformanceshop.com/Arctic-Cat-SPEEDRACK-BACKREST-detail.htm?productId=9227395


----------

